# How long does it take for a dog to become pregnant?



## sbingham

My female german shepherd was in heat and, while I've been keeping her on the leash and away from other males, another dog living nearby managed to get to her. He is not fixed and was literally only behind her for a total of 2 seconds before I shooed him away. He is also a bulldog so I'm not sure that he can even reach where he needs to be. I'm new to breeding so I know nothing about this - but how long does it take for a male to get a female dog pregnant? I'm sorry if this is a really dumb question but I'm new to this and am currently freaking out that my dog might be pregnant. So any information would help!


----------



## Jax08

I'm not an expert but my guess is if he was only near her for 2 seconds that he didn't have time to actually tie. Why don't you call and talk to your vet?


----------



## qbchottu

Do you mean the dog was about to mount and enter her?
A tie isn't required for a female to get pregnant. Slip matings can and have resulted in pregnancies. 

Most likely she is not. But you wil know in about 4-6 weeks. Someone with experience will be able to tell in 2-3 weeks. You can get an ultrasound after about 4 weeks - you can get an xray after day 50. The vet can also do a relaxin test a few days after to check for pregnancy. 

You should be more careful to deter unwanted pregnancies. If you can't, get her spayed.


----------



## qbchottu

If by some chance she is pregnant, you can do a spay abort.


----------



## N Smith

qbchottu said:


> Do you mean the dog was about to mount and enter her?
> A tie isn't required for a female to get pregnant. Slip matings can and have resulted in pregnancies.
> 
> Most likely she is not. But you wil know in about 4-6 weeks. Someone with experience will be able to tell in 2-3 weeks. You can get an ultrasound after about 4 weeks - you can get an xray after day 50.


This!

If you do not plan on using this female for future breeding, I would go ahead and spay her when she is done her heat.

It will take up to 20 days for the eggs to implant, so if you let her finish her heat, then spay her, any embryos that may have been fertilized and implanted will have just done so.


----------



## wolfy dog

Isn't there a certain medicine that can prevent an unintended pregnancy? I know in Europe in the past you could have her get a shot that will prevent implantation but the female would go into heat again soon after.

If he was an English Bulldog, chances are he wasn't able to accomplish anything with a normal built dog as EBs often need to be assisted during mating with their own kind.


----------



## qbchottu

Yes it's called the mismate shot
Progesterone is required to maintain pregnancy initially so the shot blocks pregnancy by blocking progesterone.


----------



## selzer

I don't know, but I haven't heard of good things about the mismate shot. 

If we are talking, truthfully, two seconds, then it is not possible. If the dog entered her, which takes more than 2 seconds, than it is possible but not probable, as semen has 3 types and while sperm is present in all the initial is not usually high in concentration, and it is very unlikely that any spilled into her, as usually, it takes some, uh, family site, yeah, the boy has to do more than "see" a girl. While a "tie" is not necessary, his system has to get to the point of tying for the process of fertilization to begin. So while the bulbs may be on the outside of her ring, and the tie not actually tying, the exchange can be made at that point, and usually breeders will hold them together, and then when they let the boy pull away, they up-end the bitch and hold her upright so that gravity can help get things where they need to be.

2-seconds? No. 2 minutes? Maybe if there was potent sperm in that initial stuff to take. Still unlikely.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Mismate shots can cause lots of problems. It will basically make the female come back into heat again, which is a pain in itself, plus lots of dogs have ended up with pyo after a mismate shot.


----------



## duc71

I thinks unless they are tied other than that the change to pregnant not very much IMO. Did the male being intercourse your female? if so then may be....


----------



## My2shepherds

If they were able to just shoo him away wouldn't it be likely that no contact had truly been made? I would imagine that a male would not be so easy to distract if he were, ummmm, in the moment...


----------

